# MUSHROOM JACK FATTIE



## Sowsage

Decided on doing a fattie last Saturday since its been a little while for one of those. Turned out pretty yummy!  I had some mushrooms and a block of jack cheese and decided that would be good along with a few onions and peppers. 

Started with some sausage rolled out in a ziplock bag
	

		
			
		

		
	








Then i cooked down the mushrooms peppers and onions 
	

		
			
		

		
	







And an entire block of jack cheese. I didnt shred it i just cut up into 1/2" cubes. I rolled it all up in the sausage and then rolled in the bacon weave. I forgot to take some pictures of before wrapped. But i did get one of it wrapped and ready to go on the smoker.

Here it is all wrapped up
	

		
			
		

		
	







Fresh out of the UDS
	

		
			
		

		
	







And now for some sliced pics!


----------



## kruizer

Good lookin fattie. I am going to try one of those someday


----------



## chopsaw

Not a shroom guy , but that looks fantastic . Nice work .


----------



## crazymoon

Ss, Great looking fatty, I'd love a slice of that one ! like


----------



## Winterrider

Looks Like a work of art. Nice job...


----------



## Sowsage

kruizer said:


> Good lookin fattie. I am going to try one of those someday


Thanks! It took me a while to start making them but i have done several now. They always turn out delicious and there are so many different ways to do them!


----------



## Sowsage

chopsaw said:


> Not a shroom guy , but that looks fantastic . Nice work .


Thanks chopsaw!


----------



## Sowsage

crazymoon said:


> Ss, Great looking fatty, I'd love a slice of that one ! like


Thanks! I'd love another slice of it too but unfortunately it didnt last too long! Lol


----------



## Sowsage

Winterrider said:


> Looks Like a work of art. Nice job...


Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage

Made the carousel!  Awesome!


----------



## Miss Piggy

That looks amazingly tasty! I've never made one, but I plan to do so soon.


----------



## Sowsage

Miss Piggy said:


> That looks amazingly tasty! I've never made one, but I plan to do so soon.


Thanks! And yes you must ! You will not be disappointed!


----------



## fullborebbq

Nice job looks yummy!!, What type of sausage did you start with?


----------



## Sowsage

fullborebbq said:


> Nice job looks yummy!!, What type of sausage did you start with?


Its a breakfast style sausage. Very similar to jimmy dean original.


----------



## tropics

Nice job on the fatty still on my to do list LIKES
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks delicious!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## Sowsage

tropics said:


> Nice job on the fatty still on my to do list LIKES
> Richie


Thanks Richie!


----------



## Sowsage

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## xray

Beautiful looking fatty! Love the mushrooms.

Like!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

That fatty is beautiful! You nailed it nice work!


----------



## Sowsage

xray said:


> Beautiful looking fatty! Love the mushrooms.
> 
> Like!


Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That fatty is beautiful! You nailed it nice work!


Thanks!


----------



## gmc2003

I'm not a fan of schrooms, but that fattie look great. Nicely done 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Sowsage

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not a fan of schrooms, but that fattie look great. Nicely done
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks! Your the second one thats not a fan of shrooms.  Lol!


----------



## sauced

An amazing looking fatty!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## Sowsage

sauced said:


> An amazing looking fatty!!! Nice job!!!


Thanks!


----------



## browneyesvictim

Whoa! That looks right up my alley. Beautiful colors!


----------



## Sowsage

browneyesvictim said:


> Whoa! That looks right up my alley. Beautiful colors!


Thanks!


----------



## dannylang

Man that a good looking fat tie, have not done one of those in a while.
dannylang


----------



## Sowsage

dannylang said:


> Man that a good looking fat tie, have not done one of those in a while.
> dannylang


Thanks! I hadn't done one in a while before this one. I keep trying to think of how to do a breakfast one. That will be the next one i do


----------



## zosick

Your bacon weave skill are killer I just looked down and saw the massive wood I've been splitting. To  smoke with.

Awesome job guy


----------



## Brokenhandle

That fattie looks great. I'm like many others and haven't tried one yet but need to! Loved the filling.  Only thing is I would need to have my wife do the stuffing... I can't hardly fill a soft shelled tortilla and be able to get it wrapped up 

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage

Brokenhandle said:


> That fattie looks great. I'm like many others and haven't tried one yet but need to! Loved the filling.  Only thing is I would need to have my wife do the stuffing... I can't hardly fill a soft shelled tortilla and be able to get it wrapped up
> 
> Ryan


Lol! Well ill tell you it was not easy getting all that stuffed in there! Try it out you wont be disappointed!


----------



## CTisMe

Nice work. The peppers look amazing. How long did you smoke it and at what temp?


----------



## Sowsage

CTisMe said:


> Nice work. The peppers look amazing. How long did you smoke it and at what temp?


I usually do them around 225° and once the internal temp reaches 160 I pull them off and let them rest a while before slicing. They all end up beeing different times depending on how much stuff is in them or how big they are. You can play around with you temp also to get the bacon the way you like.


----------



## CTisMe

Sowsage said:


> I usually do them around 225° and once the internal temp reaches 160 I pull them off and let them rest a while before slicing. They all end up beeing different times depending on how much stuff is in them or how big they are. You can play around with you temp also to get the bacon the way you like.


Perfect. Thanks!  This is on the Super Bowl menu at my house this year!


----------



## CTisMe

Made my version of @Sowsage’s Mushroom Jack Fatty. It turned out good. 

Only problem is that it got more smoke than I would like (hopefully you can see the black spots and dark color).  I’m using a cheap offset smoker and burning hickory splits the whole time. Already making sure to get plenty of air flow to keep the fire burning clean. Does anyone know any stick burner tricks to do a full cook with wood but control the smoke flavor?


----------



## Sowsage

CTisMe said:


> Made my version of @Sowsage’s Mushroom Jack Fatty. It turned out good.
> 
> Only problem is that it got more smoke than I would like (hopefully you can see the black spots and dark color).  I’m using a cheap offset smoker and burning hickory splits the whole time. Already making sure to get plenty of air flow to keep the fire burning clean. Does anyone know any stick burner tricks to do a full cook with wood but control the smoke flavor?


Man that looks real good! Nice job! Wish I could help on the stick burner but ive never smoked with one.


----------



## CTisMe

Thanks. Owe it all to your inspiration for ingredients and 

 gmc2003
 and his great tutorial.


----------

